# 9W conditions?



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Has anyone rode/drove up from GWB to Piermont/Nyack recently? I haven't been out on the road bike for 4-5 weeks now after all this snow. Is the shoulder clear of snow? How is the surface/potholes etc? Thinking of riding this weekend.


----------



## lucascarvajal (Apr 10, 2010)

Stay home, get fat and wait until spring. As always 9w is a ****ing disaster in winter time.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Who knows what it's going to be like after this next round but went out to Piermont and up to Nyack yesterday and the roads where in pretty good shape. Turned out to be a pretty nice day. I didn't come up 9W but talked to a guy that did and said that it was in ok shape, some ice in spots on the northern end. Fenders are a good idea or it's gets messy in spots with the snow melt.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks for the update Nielly. The rain melted some of this snow. I am heading out tomorrow. I gotta test out my new fenders:thumbsup:


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice day out there today. Amazing how 40 degrees can feel so nice after a cold spell. The roads were a lot more wet than last week though. The Spoon was packed with riders when I got over there.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

i biked river road & 9w last tuesday (2.1), it was snowy and rainy that day. river road was not plowed between ross dock and englewood boat basin, which sux as i am going for a ride saturday and i like to do river road & the alpine climb

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/66242334










taking my trek 5600 p.o. bike for a spin saturday. probably do a different river road (saddle river rd)

dug up this ride from 2008 has couple of good climbs, glen & airmont rd
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=963289


----------

